# Rear Channal (home audio)



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm starting to build up a surround system to go along with the new tv (65" dlp  and our ps3. I was wondering if any body as used the tangband W3-871s and liked them? ill be running them alone in small ported boxes, what tuning should i do? Should i run a high pass filter on the low end so i don't damage them?


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the TB speakers I built for my computer. Amazing sounding little guys. I also built my parents a 5.1 setup with them (they're not ones for big speakers). The ones I built that were ported don't sound quite as nice to me as the sealed ones in my setup, but i think that may be due to less-than-optimal placement. Many have been swayed by Zaph to switch over to the HiVi 3" instead (can't remember the exact part number), and I've got a half dozen of em here waiting to get tossed in boxes. I don't think you can go wrong either way, especially for the price.


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

does the hifi sound better or? what about this little guy http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-844


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I still haven't attacked the HiVi's yet, at least in an optimal enclosure. First pair were tossed into an arcade machine project i had going, sounded pretty decent in a mostly free-air setup. I have another pair in a (I think) quarter-wave pipe setup, but they've got a weird peak to them due to who knows what (probably the complete lack of stuffing). Take a look at this project, its gotten a lot of good reviews:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html


----------

